# Awaiting The Arnold Schwarzenegger Of Seikos :d



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yo Folks,

Yes it's the vintage 600m Seiko Diver's, is almost 3/4 thick







actually 17mm, with a barrel chest diameter of over 2 inches 51 mm excluding crown. The movement is found in the grand seiko's. and I believe can be wound by hand.

Roy, have you any experience of the Seiko 6159-7010 caliber, it beats at 36,000 bph







like a humming bird









Cheers

Bry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not much as this movement, I believe, was only fitted to four different cases.

I think it is derived from the 6156 though.

Before you ask a 7S26 movement will not fit.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Many congratulations Bryan









That will be a corker of a watch.

Please post pics when it arrives and tell us what you think of it

All the best

Derek


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I had a re-editon 600m auto,nice watch,and nice and uncomfortable too









The movement is not the same as a GS.The 600 uses the base.The GS is modified many different parts and is finished to a very high standard.The 600m movement is finished like a 7S26.Still nice though


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks









I wouldn't dream of placing a 7s26 in her
















36,000bph will just do me fine.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cant wait to see it Bry....Love the Pro series Seikos


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi,

Just to inform the RLT Gang, the 600m SCHWAZENEGGER WATCH will be making an apperance tonite







well with abit of luck









Paul, what is your opinion ?

Cheers

Bry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> SCHWAZENEGGER WATCH


Is this just you saying the 600 M is a huge chunky tough watch or is there another connection Bry? I thought the Arnie Seiko was the duo display H series one


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Rrr ic Jason you're not an Arnie fan then?

Arnold wore a Seiko 600m in Raw Deal, you know where he kicks the Crop out of some muppets







I believe his man gun being a pump action shot gun.

Yer, the guy knows his watches







esp Seiko









Cheers

Bry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bry, I diddnt know that about 'Raw Deal'







I do remember the Yellow 911 chase at the start of the film









Shame Arnies been lured to the AP camp now.....No disrespect Mr C


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I had a re-editon 600m auto,nice watch,and nice and uncomfortable too


I know why it was uncomfortable Alex....I bet you had it on one of those Z 22 dive straps you like so much


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Funny you say that Jason.It came on a straight vent strap,that was terrible,put it on a Rhino,even worse.Tried a Swiss rubber type,better,but the most comfortable was a Z 22


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks like his 558 to me?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

even

I'm sure it was a Seiko 600m


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Seen Raw Deal a few times,always looked like a H series to me?

Same as Commando.

Wonder what he wore in Conan?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Wonder what he wore in Conan?


 A Seiko sundial ?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

On a thick leather wristband


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Folks the WATCH







has arrived. Can someone post the pics for me please?

The watch has quite alot of history from a military background.

Cheers

Bry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Send it to me Bry.... I ll host it...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Jason,

But Mr C has beaten you to it









I can't believe she beats so fast, never heard a 36,000 bph watch before









I've got some rather interesting news with regards the watche's background







, the original owner lived in Hereford







won't say anymore not at the mo.

Cheers

Bry


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Have I missed the pics Bryan









Derek


----------

